
Who Feels Satisfied About Money? - embit
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2019/07/who-feels-rich/594439/
======
bognition
I've spent way too much time thinking about how to sate desire and I've come
to the conclusion that you simply cannot satisfy most desires by feeding them.
You can see this food, money, sex, drugs, travel, etc... the more you feed a
desire the stronger it gets. You may satisfy it temporally but eventually it
comes back. Eventually you have to learn how to temper and control your
passions otherwise they'll eventually come to control you. And happiness comes
from being in control not by being controlled.

~~~
opwieurposiu
The buddha came to more or less the same conclusion. And he had to sit in a
cave for 7 years to do it!

